# Mystery Bike, late 1890s early 1900s



## dmk441 (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking to identify this bike further. It may be for trade as well, depends what is available. Has interested triangular inserts on the front fork, it has a 32 hole front hub, and 36 corbin duplex rear, "Pat Apl'd for 19" on the sprocket. Has a GORDON 1 Gordon Compound Beckley Ralston Chicago USA leather seat, and some cool early removable end cap pedals. An interesting crank housing setup, two piece crank. Block chain. Any ideas?


----------



## redline1968 (May 4, 2011)

I dont know, but i love it.


----------



## ericbaker (May 4, 2011)

very cool, is it nickel plated?


seat looks later to me?


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2011)

I'm thinking pre '10 for sure, seat is later style '20 or so. Got me interested...what trades were you interested in? bri.


----------



## dmk441 (May 4, 2011)

Mainly looking for 1934-1940, Dayton, Roadmaster, Colson, Monark, Hawthorne, etc. Non schwinn I guess, and something a little higher end. I can pay cash on the top depending on what is available. I do believe this seat originally came on this bike, but who knows, the seat is very nice as well.


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2011)

*Mystery*



dmk441 said:


> Mainly looking for 1934-1940, Dayton, Roadmaster, Colson, Monark, Hawthorne, etc. Non schwinn I guess, and something a little higher end. I can pay cash on the top depending on what is available. I do believe this seat originally came on this bike, but who knows, the seat is very nice as well.




Have this circa 1930 Hawthorne Deluxe, has 28" steel clad on it now, and light and horn went on an earlier project. Has coffin lid sprocket.


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2011)

how about the zep with seat and light?


----------



## dmk441 (May 5, 2011)

I would like to see a photo of the Zep. My email is dmk441@yahoo.com . I'd like something interesting between 1934-1940. Ideally looking for twinflex frame and parts, but am open to other slightly higher end bikes from that time period as well, mainly non schwinn.


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2011)

I have a twinflex frame its a 38. its just the frame and the badge. I have been holding on to it for a while and just have not done anything on it till i get others done but its a good start.


----------

